# Worried about my boy



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

This bump appeared suddenly on our 12 year old golden.

Of course, I have a vet apt., but the waiting is going to make me crazy with worry. Has anyone ever seen anything like this?

Thanks very much for your input : (
Elena and Bay

I should add, it does not bother him at all..same energy, eating, wants to go for his walks etc


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe a skin tag or epulis??? Keep us posted.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Mary,

I am praying that is all this is..how are they so good at knowing when we are worried....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elena*

When is your appt.?

I am praying it is nothing!


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

These poor babies, as they age, things like this pop up - but the good news, it's usually just age and nothing more.

Hope the news comes back good and you can get back to normal life with him, best of luck!


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words...I am hoping for that as well..love your happy, sweet golden. They are the best, aren't they?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

They definitely know when we are worried. I know that look very well

Wishing all things good and positive for your wonderful boy.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

I agree with Doug that at all should be OK. You're already taking it the vet. Puzzles me on why some allow their pups to have a problem of any kind-even express concern online but not "take them to the Doctor." 
I hope its a non-event.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boy is beautiful, I hope it turns out that it's not serious. 

We all worry about our Goldens, but I think even more so when they are Seniors. It's always a good idea to have things checked out by your Vet and stay on top of things.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our ten year old girl had one similar on her lip. The vet said leave it alone unless it starts growing. One day, it was gone, don't know where or how, it just was gone. No open cut or anything.....

Hope you are as lucky!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you get it looked at yet?
My 14yr old lab has all sorts of lumps and bumps popping up on him as he's gotten into his senior years. So far nothing bad, just "old dog stuff" as my vet calls them. I hope it's the same for you.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

My old girl Callie starting getting all kinds of skin tags when she was about 12 or 13. One of them was near her eye. My vet advised leaving it alone but my little dog would lick it all the time (ugh). I hope it's just a benign skin tag.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, it turns out that his lip is the easiest problem to fix. While examining him, the vet felt a mass in Bays abdomen. He did an xray and discovered a LARGE splenic mass. Blood work was inconclusive. Now, we are facing either an ultrasound to get more info for surgery, or exploratory surgery to remove the spleen and the mass if there is no further organ involvement.

He is healthy (doc could not believe that until this week Bay was going for walks, chasing bunnies with normal appetite and stool)

What kind of outcomes have any of you experienced with his sort of surgery on an older golden?

My heart is breaking as I write this...elena


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

*Bigger Problem Spleen Mass Surgery*

I am so confused about the information regarding surgery
Our boy bay has a huge mass on his spleen (our vet said it was twice as large as any he had operated on and that another vet surgeon would be doing any surgery)
My earlier post was Worried about my boy http://http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/304266-worried-about-my-boy.html


He has no symptoms..except for a little tiredness but other than that, he is doing just great!

I am so torn between the issues of quality and quantity. If it only buys him a few months of time (most spent recuperating, which he hates after having cruciate surgery at 9 yrs old), what is the point? I would rather sit in the pasture with him eating grass and sniffing the air until the end.

If anyone can share a bit of wisdom here, I would most appreciate it!

Elena and Bay


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this about Bay. 

Have you discussed your options with your Vet, what to expect with and without the surgery. I would try to get as much information as possible before you make a decision. 

I lost my Old gold three years ago to cancer, he was 15.5. Somewhere between the time he was 14-14.5, he was diagnosed with cancer. Our Vet felt he would not be a good candidate for Chemo or any type of treatment due to his age. He felt it would be too hard on him and any type of treatment would not prolong his life that much.

We opted for quality of life, he was basically in Hospice the last 1-1.5 of his life.He did wonderful and was going strong up until the first part of 2/2011. He started going down hill very fast and we had to make the decision to set him free. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Can your vet do a biopsy or aspirate the tumor? If so you can at least find out if it is cancer, and what type. Making decisions regarding surgery is difficult if you do not know what you are dealing with. 

I am very sorry for what you all are going through. 

Good Luck...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My King had a splenic tumor that ruptured when he was 7 1/2. Pathology showed it to be benign.

He died of liver cancer at 14 1/2 and had been hiking the day before the surgery which he was not allowed to wake up from. 

I personally would have the spleen removed *if *he is otherwise in good health - the masses are not always cancer but left alone will kill your dog whether benign or not if they bleed out. 

If he is not in good health, you may need to make some decisions in his best interests.


----------



## Nightrain76 (Jul 23, 2014)

My Golden J.R. had an enormous tumor on his stomach, about the size of a grapefruit. It was benign. He also has about half a dozen ugly little growths on him. All were common and not malignant. I had a couple of them removed that were visible, but the large tumor was too big to remove. It would have required surgery and he was too old to be put under for the procedure.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've dealt with 2 spleen tumors. Bear's was hemangiosarcoma and it had already metastasized so we didn't do the surgery. My lab had a bleeding spleen tumor a few months after I lost Bear and I did do the surgery for him as his chest x-rays were clear. In his case it was benign, but I would have lost him from the bleed if I didn't do the surgery. He was 12 and did great through the surgery and is still going strong 2 years later.

ETA:He recovered quickly from the surgery. I ended up relying on the pain meds partially to keep him sedated as he was ready to go back to normal after about 2 days, but I needed to keep him calm for 2 weeks!


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, at last I have some good news to report.

Our vet took Xrays, both abdomen and chest, which showed that the enormous tumor (I don't even want to say how large) has no involvement with other organs. They did surgery yesterday. The tumor was in the middle of his spleen, both ends were perfectly clear and no other organs were involved. Waiting for the final pathology report...but our boy comes home today!

The blip on his lip probably saved his life!

Thanks for all of your good wishes and I will keep you posted on his progress!

Elena and Bay


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm happy to hear he is coming home. I hope you get to do the benign happy dance soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elean*



elenarain said:


> Well, at last I have some good news to report.
> 
> Our vet took Xrays, both abdomen and chest, which showed that the enormous tumor (I don't even want to say how large) has no involvement with other organs. They did surgery yesterday. The tumor was in the middle of his spleen, both ends were perfectly clear and no other organs were involved. Waiting for the final pathology report...but our boy comes home today!
> 
> ...


So Happy to hear this and give him big kisses when he comes home today!!


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I can manage that ; )

Pics to come!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My Joker had an emergency splenectomy at 11 and has done well once he recovered from the surgery. The first few weeks were tough, but we were luck that the pathology report was clear. I hope the same is true for Bay.

Joker, now almost 14, had abdominal surgery again in April, this time to remove bladders stones and an abdominal mass that turned out to be regenerated splenic tissue...again benign. It took about three weeks for him to feel good again, but the problem is always to keep them from rough play, jumping, etc. Even at 13+. 

Remember that the spleen is full of blood vessels and there will be a lot of internal sutures to close those off. Keeping your boy from being active or putting pressure on his abdomen will be important for a few weeks.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know you're glad to have Bay back home. 
Great to hear his surgery went so well, prayers the Path report is clear. 

Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

How is Bay doing?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Any update on Bay?


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello!

We are still waiting for his lab results, but he is doing SOOOOOO much better.
Doesn't he look good?
Eating, more energy every day, incision is healing. We are so grateful! 
elena and bay


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks Great! Bay's beautiful, I love the old Golds.

Glad to hear he's doing so well, again, prayers the test results come back good. 

Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wishing him a fast, uneventful recovery and long life. He looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

he is just gorgeous! what a sweetie. im so glad he is feeling better!

I meant to ask- what did the thing on his lip end up being? did they remove it?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He's so handsome!
Glad to hear that Bay is feeling better. 
Fingers crossed for a good path report.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is a handsome boy! I'm hoping for good results too! Sorry, I just found this thread.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Soo glad to hear Bay's feeling better! He's just gorgeous, he has such a sweet face!!!  I'll be praying for you guys, I hope the report comes back with great news!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just reading this. How is your gorgeous boy doing?


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for asking..thinner but happy and healthy!

elena and bay


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

I have to add, if something seems not right, follow your intuition and call your vet. If we had waited, that mass would have ruptured and Bay's story would have been much different!
elena


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad he's doing so well. What did the pathology report say?


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi,

The report was a benign ( 16 lb 11 ounce ) angioma. He had a splenectomy and the mass successfully removed. Also, the grape-like mass on his lip was removed. This lip lump often seems to be an indicator of this type of splenic mass ..interesting, no?

elena and bay


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!!!


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, indeed!

We are so grateful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elena*



elenarain said:


> I have to add, if something seems not right, follow your intuition and call your vet. If we had waited, that mass would have ruptured and Bay's story would have been much different!
> elena


Elena:
*
I am ecstatic for Bay and you!* What gorgeous pictures of him. You are so right, better to always be safe rather than sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to read your wonderful update and path results. 
Bay is such a beautiful Old Gold, he's precious. 

Spoil your boy rotten, he deserves it.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

So happy for you and Bay.


----------

